# Tivo Suggestions - HD Channels Only?



## jbsmith_05 (Mar 23, 2006)

Hello,
I like having the TiVo Suggestions enabled, however on my TiVo HD I have noticed that it seems to default to the non-HD channel meaning it records on channel 18 instead of 18-1. Is there any way to make it record on the 'better' channel?

Thanks


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

Sure.

Go to Settings -> Channels -> Channels lineup and remove (uncheck) the SD versions of all HD channels. Wishlists and Suggestions won't record from channels that you remove from your lineup.


----------



## jbsmith_05 (Mar 23, 2006)

Sorry I should have been more clear - without removing the SD's from the channel lineup?

I guess i am asking - is the TiVo smart enough to "know" that the same show is on a "better" channel that I receive?


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

No. TiVo decided it was better to record Suggestions from the SD channels. There's no way to change that, aside from removing SD versions of channels from the lineup.

Keep in mind that the base TivoHD model only has 20-25 HD hours capacity, so not many suggestions would fit on the DVR if HD was used as the default.


----------



## zEli173 (Aug 25, 2008)

:down: :down: :down:


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

I know this is counter to the conventional wisdom, but my new TiVo HD has been recording suggestions from HD channels as often as not. I have both the HD and SD versions checked (for now). At the moment, out of 10 suggestions in my NPL, 6 are from HD versions of stations that I also receive in SD, 2 are from SD-only channels and 2 are from SD channels that I also receive in HD. It's not as simple as "lower channel number" or "record suggestions from SD."


----------



## johnny99 (Nov 10, 2008)

If you go record from the wishlist feature, you can select HD only.

What's wrong with just removing all the SD channels from your channel list? That's what I did. In a couple of weeks, the government is going to do that for you anyway.


----------



## ciper (Nov 4, 2004)

johnny99 said:


> What's wrong with just removing all the SD channels from your channel list?


Because there are still VASTLY more SD shows then HD. Why waste the space recording a 1080i video at 8GB an hour when I can record the exact same show in SD and its less than 1/8th the size?



johnny99 said:


> That's what I did. In a couple of weeks, the government is going to do that for you anyway.


1. What if they are getting a DIGITAL SD along with the HD channel? Nothing will change in a few weeks.

2. There is a good chance most of us use Cable (or cable + OTA). They will not be effected by the digital transition.


----------



## zEli173 (Aug 25, 2008)

I'll add one more reason to ciper's list. 

Because some networks (e.g. TNT, TBS, The Food Network), stretch any SD content they show on their HD feed. In that case, the SD feed is preferable (at least to me).


----------



## ciper (Nov 4, 2004)

zEli173 said:


> Because some networks (e.g. TNT, TBS, The Food Network), stretch any SD content they show on their HD feed.


You know what's fu(ked? Food HD doesn't merely stretch the video (which could be fixed on the display) they actually enable that "fisheye" variable zoom stretching!

It's extremely annoying when someone reaches for a spoon and they turn into freaking Stretch Armstrong!


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

ciper said:


> You know what's fu(ked? Food HD doesn't merely stretch the video (which could be fixed on the display) they actually enable that "fisheye" variable zoom stretching!
> 
> It's extremely annoying when someone reaches for a spoon and they turn into freaking Stretch Armstrong!


I'll have to look for that sounds great.


----------



## ciper (Nov 4, 2004)

JWThiers said:


> I'll have to look for that sounds great.


I was so upset about it I made a thread. They also seem to use some vertical stretching as well but it's hard to spot.
http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=414079


----------

